# :)



## Wingnut (Apr 28, 2006)

Thought a few of you would appreciate this   Just click on download this video when you open the page.

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/2224.html


----------



## Jon (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 28, 2006)

Roflmao Haha


----------



## emtd29 (Jun 10, 2006)

oh boy!!!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 10, 2006)

HAHA!  Best. Video. Ever.


----------



## c-spine (Jun 10, 2006)

too funny.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 14, 2006)

That was frickin' awesome!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 14, 2006)

Funny stuff....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2006)

Funny, but I'd still rather go hunting with VP Cheney than let Ted Kennedy drive me anywhere.


----------



## fyrdog (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't care who ya are now that there is funny.


----------

